# Condescending Questions



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey y'all!
Last night in Denver I pick up a guy and a few others drive to the 1st place, all good. On the highway to downtown (takes about 10min from south Denver) the guy asks, "so is this your ride?" And I say yes want to see the title? The other pax said yo that's rude. Later on after awkward silence about 4 minutes away and asks, "do you know where you're going?" He asks that 2x with 2 miles while the gps is on!! From then on the guy was a total dick. A typical Downtown Dbag that just moved here. Hated that pax! Get to the Condo a bit pissed and he says oh you should've dropped me there... 3 extra ft from the garage. 2 stars. Rant over.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> 2 stars.


_*TWO*_ stars??!? Feeling generous, were we?


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*TWO*_ stars??!? Feeling generous, were we?


I am a nice person....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CODenver26 said:


> Hey y'all!
> Last night in Denver I pick up a guy and a few others drive to the 1st place, all good. On the highway to downtown (takes about 10min from south Denver) the guy asks, "so is this your ride?" And I say yes want to see the title? The other pax said yo that's rude. Later on after awkward silence about 4 minutes away and asks, "do you know where you're going?" He asks that 2x with 2 miles while the gps is on!! From then on the guy was a total &%[email protected]!*. A typical Downtown Dbag that just moved here. Hated that pax! Get to the Condo a bit pissed and he says oh you should've dropped me there... 3 extra ft from the garage. 2 stars. Rant over.


You gave him 1 star too many.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> Hey y'all!
> Last night in Denver I pick up a guy and a few others drive to the 1st place, all good. On the highway to downtown (takes about 10min from south Denver) the guy asks, "so is this your ride?" And I say yes want to see the title? The other pax said yo that's rude. Later on after awkward silence about 4 minutes away and asks, "do you know where you're going?" He asks that 2x with 2 miles while the gps is on!! From then on the guy was a total &%[email protected]!*. A typical Downtown Dbag that just moved here. Hated that pax! Get to the Condo a bit pissed and he says oh you should've dropped me there... 3 extra ft from the garage. 2 stars. Rant over.


Your answer to the 1st question "so is this your ride?" was that of a punk. Many Uber drivers lease their vehicles. Probably better you stay on the X platform, because your ridicule will get you many 1 stars on the Black/SUV platform


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

My worst passengers have been the older rich crowd. They just sit there and talk to their friends or spouses about their Porsches and Mercedes and dinner parties and how stressful it is to throw them or how they can only stay on a yacht for so long before it's too long. The whole time treating me like Driving Mrs. Daisy. UGH


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

ND379 said:


> My worst passengers have been the older rich crowd. They just sit there and talk to their friends or spouses about their Porsches and Mercedes and dinner parties.


I feel the same way sometimes.

Then I realize and think to myself, YOU ORDERED UBERX. And I note I'm not exacting ferrying the 1% here. They're probably paying down a $75K loan on a car now worth $60K so they can impress their friends.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GGDaddy said:


> I feel the same way sometimes.
> 
> Then I realize and think to myself, YOU ORDERED UBERX. And I note I'm not exacting ferrying the 1% here. They're probably paying down a $75K loan on a car now worth $60K so they can impress their friends.


Depends on which 1℅


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My reply to that question and the statement "Gee, Uber has nice cars" the same way. 

Uber doesn't own any cars. Uber just provides the app. 

That usually shuts them up. 

The other question I hate "Do you do this full time?" Freak no, do I look like an idiot?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

CODenver26 said:


> Hey y'all!
> Last night in Denver I pick up a guy and a few others drive to the 1st place, all good. On the highway to downtown (takes about 10min from south Denver) the guy asks, "so is this your ride?" And I say yes want to see the title? The other pax said yo that's rude. Later on after awkward silence about 4 minutes away and asks, "do you know where you're going?" He asks that 2x with 2 miles while the gps is on!! From then on the guy was a total &%[email protected]!*. A typical Downtown Dbag that just moved here. Hated that pax! Get to the Condo a bit pissed and he says oh you should've dropped me there... 3 extra ft from the garage. 2 stars. Rant over.


People often ask me if I own my car. I think it's an innocent question and can be a general conversation starter.

I have to agree with the passenger on this. Your reply was rude.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LGC said:


> People often ask me if I own my car. I think it's an innocent question and can be a general conversation starter.
> 
> I have to agree with the passenger on this. Your reply was rude.


Who asks that and why? I could understand if he asked if he LEASED or owned his car but he didn't.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

D Town said:


> Who asks that and why? I could understand if he asked if he LEASED or owned his car but he didn't.


To me, it's a simple conversation starter as uber is pitched as regular people driving pax in their spare time.

That being the case, I would consider it more like a rhetorical question.

Fact is - even if it was said in an derogatory way, this is a business that requires a person to control his/her emotions.

It's not like we're talking about a racist comment or something along those lines.

But hey, but that's just one man's opinion.

People do what they feel is right.

That's your choice and your option on how to handle specific comments.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

I guess because I don't come across like the suburban dad type who would normally be rockin' a cool minivan like the one I drive - I'm more of the middle-aged gay daddy type - I get that question on a fairly regular basis. With my best fake incredulous look and tone, I cop a much different attitude than CODenver26 and reply, "what because I'm an Uber driver you're thinking I must be a total loser who still lives in my parents basement and that when I'm not playing video games, my mom lets me use her minivan to drive Uber & Lyft?". Of course I'm just being funny, so what's sad is the number of folks who immediately respond with, "well yeah...".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LGC said:


> To me, it's a simple conversation starter as uber is pitched as regular people driving pax in their spare time.
> 
> That being the case, I would consider it more like a rhetorical question.
> 
> ...


Rhetorical question? That's an odd way to start a conversation. Most people go with the list of lame questions such as: "Busy night/day?" "Man, traffic is bad." "Nice/terrible weather, huh?" "How long you been driving for Uber?". I can't fathom the context where that question is neutral and not meant as a bit derogatory. How would I handle it? I'd let it slide and rated him poorly. That being said, I have never been comfortable with the concept that because someone gave me a little cash - VERY little with Uber - they have purchased my dignity and bought their way out of basic civility. I'm generally a pretty patient guy but eventually its going to run out.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I would have told him I just jacked it from a lady at the Kroger and to keep an eye out for the Po-Po for me.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

D Town said:


> Rhetorical question? That's an odd way to start a conversation. Most people go with the list of lame questions such as: "Busy night/day?" "Man, traffic is bad." "Nice/terrible weather, huh?" "How long you been driving for Uber?". I can't fathom the context where that question is neutral and not meant as a bit derogatory. How would I handle it? I'd let it slide and rated him poorly. That being said, I have never been comfortable with the concept that because someone gave me a little cash - VERY little with Uber - they have purchased my dignity and bought their way out of basic civility. I'm generally a pretty patient guy but eventually its going to run out.


Yes - rhetorical.....

As in a question asked in order to produce an effect or to make a statement rather than to elicit information.

Even if the following statement was said- "wow, I can't believe you drive such a nice car" - I still wouldn't reply with a statement that could potentially put myself in a confrontational situation.

Maybe it's the New Yorker in me, but I'd rather be in control of a situation then let a situation get control of me.

That's not to say that I'd never lose my cool, but its never happened yet and I drive in NYC which can be highly stressful.

I stay level headed regardless of what is said in my car and just manipulate the conversation to my liking.

I'll never see these any of these people ever again so why turn a 10 minute trip into an event that could turn sideways if the wrong things are said.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I stand by my original statement - I think OP was rude and could have handled the situation much better.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LGC said:


> Yes - rhetorical.....
> 
> As in a question asked in order to produce an effect or to make a statement rather than to elicit information.
> 
> Even if the following statement was said- "wow, I can't believe you drive such a nice car" - I still wouldn't reply with a statement that could potentially put myself in a confrontational situation.


I am well aware what a rhetorical question is. And as my mother used to always say, "Ask a silly question get a silly answer." If you want to give the pax the benefit of the doubt about his "rhetorical" question being harmless and not meant as a light then why not the OP whose response could be equally rhetorical?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

D Town said:


> I am well aware what a rhetorical question is. And as my mother used to always say, "Ask a silly question get a silly answer." If you want to give the pax the benefit of the doubt about his "rhetorical" question being harmless and not meant as a light then why not the OP whose response could be equally rhetorical?


Well......

The thread title kind of clued me in to the mindset of the OP.

He clearly wasn't being rhetorical in his response.

A lighthearted joke in response would have turned what ended up being an "awkward" trip into a more enjoyable one.

I know what it's like to drive a$$holes around, but I also know how to handle them with a smile.

Anyway, like I said - you're entitled to your opinion as I am to mine.

I just handle things differently in my car.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The other question I hate "Do you do this full time?" Freak no, do I look like an idiot?


Same here, only idiots trust Uber as full time income!

No benefits
No vehicle Insurance
No health insurance
No W2 deductions, just a 1099
No retirement plan
No disability coverage
No FMLA leave protection
No training
No policies to follow
No guarantee on wages or raise
No state & federal postings of your rights
Deactivation threats
No guaranteed work hours
$1.90 minimum fair!
No implied Tip options.
This is going to get longer the better my brain works!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

LGC said:


> I know what it's like to drive a$$holes around, but I also know how to handle them with a smile.
> 
> I just handle things differently in my car.


Sometimes it's fun to drop a badge and give a$$holes a lesson on manners or on who's the bigger a$$hole!
It's my vehicle, my Medical license, and I'll do what I what, when I want.
And I still have a 4.74 rating, top 10% in my area Uber tells me 
*Benefits of being contractors!

EDIT:*
I'm not saying you're wrong.
Just we're all different, drunks run from me, they get the back of a Police car. My style is rude disabled Paramedic Firefighter ready for the challenge and to call backup!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome to the world of driving for pay .......I am a disabled veteran that drives a cab cuz what I draw from VA for medical retirement is not enough to survive.....and now that wife lost job it's even worse.....people think that since they pay us they can treat us like "hired help" but I'm sorry I can refuse service at anytime for any reason.... Piss me off...out you go no matter where I am...and most of time I let it slide off my back just like my name... Shiftydrake.......Drake is a male duck so "water off of a ducks back"....... So if it gets to be too much out you go......reminds me of the other am, get dispatched to pick up lady call out get normal response out in 1 Min........10 mins later she brings out suitcase I politely say " I almost left cuz company says we can after 5 mins... Was going to say "others would have"...... But after me saying 5 mins she stated " good f$%&ING morning to you too" so I closed my trunk and told her to have a nice day and asked her to close door...... She said" please take me to airport I'm already running late I just closed door and drive off.............no harm no fuss no ride...cuss me out you will be standing there alone with your luggage


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Welcome to the world of driving for pay .......I am a disabled veteran that drives a cab cuz what I draw from VA for medical retirement is not enough to survive.....and now that wife lost job it's even worse.....people think that since they pay us they can treat us like "hired help" but I'm sorry I can refuse service at anytime for any reason.... Piss me off...out you go no matter where I am...and most of time I let it slide off my back just like my name... Shiftydrake.......Drake is a male duck so "water off of a ducks back"....... So if it gets to be too much out you go......reminds me of the other am, get dispatched to pick up lady call out get normal response out in 1 Min........10 mins later she brings out suitcase I politely say " I almost left cuz company says we can after 5 mins... Was going to say "others would have"...... But after me saying 5 mins she stated " good f$%&ING morning to you too" so I closed my trunk and told her to have a nice day and asked her to close door...... She said" please take me to airport I'm already running late I just closed door and drive off.............no harm no fuss no ride...cuss me out you will be standing there alone with your luggage


Yeah, once anyone starts cussing at me you've used up all my nice.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Picked up 2 middle aged ladies from a restaurant at one of the rich suburbs in Melbourne the other day. They were talking about their husbands/friends buying new BMWs. And they went minimum fare, surprise surprise... *dose of heavy sarcasm*



ND379 said:


> My worst passengers have been the older rich crowd. They just sit there and talk to their friends or spouses about their Porsches and Mercedes and dinner parties and how stressful it is to throw them or how they can only stay on a yacht for so long before it's too long. The whole time treating me like Driving Mrs. Daisy. UGH


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

GGDaddy said:


> I feel the same way sometimes.
> 
> Then I realize and think to myself, YOU ORDERED UBERX. And I note I'm not exacting ferrying the 1% here. They're probably paying down a $75K loan on a car now worth $60K so they can impress their friends.


Everytime I see this guy doing select in a Tesla makes me laugh out loud. No way he's making money select is slow here and he's just losing money but I bet it makes him feel cool with his friends and pax.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe he just wants to get it all written off on his income tax! You never know!  Some people may drive to pick up prospective new dates, some may drive for the (non-existent) money, and others may just do it to write off depreciation heh!



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Everytime I see this guy doing select in a Tesla makes me laugh out loud. No way he's making money select is slow here and he's just losing money but I bet it makes him feel cool with his friends and pax.


----------



## gfus9999 (Feb 5, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Same here, only idiots trust Uber as full time income!
> 
> No benefits
> No vehicle Insurance
> ...


Wow....all things that a grown up owning his own business has to deal with!!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> Wow....all things that a grown up owning his own business has to deal with!!!!!


Without the freedom to truly choose his own clients or set his own rates.


----------



## gfus9999 (Feb 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> Without the freedom to truly choose his own clients or set his own rates.


guess what, i know. cause its states it in the current contract i have with uber. guess what else the courier world (around for decades) operates in a similar fashion.


----------



## gfus9999 (Feb 5, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> guess what, i know. cause its states it in the current contract i have with uber. guess what else the courier world (around for decades) operates in a similar fashion.


And for the record, the riders are not our clients, they are uber's clients. We have only one client Uber (or lyft)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> And for the record, the riders are not our clients, they are uber's clients. We have only one client Uber (or lyft)


Couriers operate like Uber? Oh my you MUST be kidding. I know a few couriers. They work for GE as IC's and make frequent deliveries to my job. I know what they make and it ain't the peanuts that Uber drivers make.



gfus9999 said:


> And for the record, the riders are not our clients, they are uber's clients. We have only one client Uber (or lyft)


No...no that's not how it works at all. Uber is the "dispatch" matching "independent" drivers with nearby clients. That logic is how they get away with calling themselves a "technology company" instead of a transportation company. Even Travis says that.

"It's a technology platform that connects riders and drivers," he said. "So you want a ride, we are going to connect you to all the transportation providers that are available in a market, and we're going to get you the quickest pick up time, highest quality ride, and get it to you at the lowest cost that's possible." - Travis Kalanick

http://money.cnn.com/2014/06/12/technology/innovation/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick/


----------



## gfus9999 (Feb 5, 2015)

Life is what you make of it! Who cares what uber gets or doesnt get? Its about us as individuals. If you go about it smart, have a plan, be consistant, and ignore all the negative bs, you will be successful. If your not successful then you should move on and sfu. I have been driving for 1.5 years. I treat it as a business. I have a $ number I know I need each week to remain profitable and cover my expenses and pay my salary. I usually hit that number sometime during the day on thursday. I don't care about guarantees, tips, cancel rates, dead heading, driving to far, too little, acceptance rates, ratings, surges, what travis says or does, etc. Only thing matters moving on to the next pax until reaching my weekly goal. When my goal is met I'm done until Monday. My average weekly hours is 35. I don't work weekends. My rating is currently 4.92. i have logged over 5200 trips and 70,000 miles My car is a 2014 prius c on the santander high mileage lease. I get it serviced at toyota monthly. I just replaced the tires after 70k. I have full coverage with mercury auto insurance. With little initial investment on my part I was able to start my own profitable busniess and stay afloat for almost 2 year. It works for me and I don't have a boss anymore!!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> Life is what you make of it! Who the F**K cares what uber gets or doesnt get? Its about us as individuals. If you go about it smart, have a plan, be consistant, and ignore all the negative bs, you will be successful. If your not successful then you should move on and sfu. I have been driving for 1.5 years. I treat it as a business. I have a $ number I know I need each week to remain profitable and cover my expenses and pay my salary. I usually hit that number sometime during the day on thursday. I don't care about guarantees, tips, cancel rates, dead heading, driving to far, too little, acceptance rates, ratings, surges, what travis says or does, etc. Only thing matters moving on to the next pax until reaching my weekly goal. When my goal is met I'm done until Monday. My average weekly hours is 35. I don't work weekends. My rating is currently 4.92. i have logged over 5200 trips and 70,000 miles My car is a 2014 prius c on the santander high mileage lease. I get it serviced at toyota monthly. I just replaced the tires after 70k. I have full coverage with mercury auto insurance. With little initial investment on my part I was able to start my own profitable busniess and stay afloat for almost 2 year. It works for me and I don't have a boss anymore!!!!


People should just accept the rates that are forced upon them, make up numbers that justify staying unprofitable and, "sfu", huh? Excuse me if I call BS on you. You're either trolling or you've drunk so much kool aide that logic and reason no longer work here. Since you've already started with telling people who disagree that they should "sfu" I expect your next post to be full of more insults and name calling instead of actual sound reasoning and maybe numbers. Annndddd go.


----------



## gfus9999 (Feb 5, 2015)

not trolling. not drunk. have a great night.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> not trolling. not drunk. have a great night.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> Wow....all things that a grown up owning his own business has to deal with!!!!!


Yeah, and adults understand when a company is trying to figure out how to get more workload onto "contractors" backs for less pay.
Henry Ford understood his "employees" should have a living wage, be able to afford the vehicle they were building, and unionize.
Uber offers less to their drivers every couple months.

It took my wife 30 minutes to just get a ride request acceptance this morning at 7am. And I checked my driver app, entire city was orange. No cars available or non willing to go online until the surge money was offered. No excuse $1.90 minimum fares not enticing drivers to work!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> And I still have a 4.74 rating, top 10% in my area Uber tells me


 A 4.74 is top 10% in your market? YIKESS you guys are rough up there in MI


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> reminds me of the other am, get dispatched to pick up lady call out get normal response out in 1 Min........10 mins later she brings out suitcase I politely say " I almost left cuz company says we can after 5 mins... Was going to say "others would have"...... But after me saying 5 mins she stated " good f$%&ING morning to you too" so I closed my trunk and told her to have a nice day and asked her to close door..


So you provoke someone with your informative "I almost left" speech, get the desired reaction, contract butt-hurt and leave a customer stranded. Good for you.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

J1945 said:


> So you provoke someone with your informative "I almost left" speech, get the desired reaction, contract butt-hurt and leave a customer stranded. Good for you.


She left HIM waiting and then laid in with profanity when he voiced his displeasure...yeah but that's his fault. I don't know how YOU interact with people but if your reaction to someone expressing mild displeasure at your lack of respect for their time is to use profanity and you think that's cool then I'm afraid your social skills are very broken.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> Life is what you make of it! Who the F**K cares!!!


Exactly!
That's how much of your post I read. Looked real professional, good grammar, proper punctuation, all the good marketing real business owners learn with experience.

Keep up the good work, we're sorry the policy requires all riders and drivers to treat each other with courtesy and respect, and your experience wasn't to the satisfaction expected by Uber.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LGC said:


> People often ask me if I own my car. I think it's an innocent question and can be a general conversation starter.
> 
> I have to agree with the passenger on this. Your reply was rude.


Agreed 100%

I get a lot of people that ask this. They're trying to start conversation. I don't see how it could be an insult without context

i.e you have a super nice car and they're "assuming" you can't afford it

i.e. you have a super shitty car and they're "making fun" of you

But for me, when people ask this question they're just generally curious about Uber. I mean, come on, these are the people that were tricked into thinking a tip is included. Even when they get their receipt e-mailed to them every trip and there is NO tip multiplier added to any receipt, ever...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, I get many that what the Uber truth conversation. I try to make it fun so it's not too depressing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Everytime I see this guy doing select in a Tesla makes me laugh out loud. No way he's making money select is slow here and he's just losing money but I bet it makes him feel cool with his friends and pax.


I suspect he has no friends. 
He is trying to impress anyone he can
Uber Pax are a captive audience.

BTW non one driving 12 hours a day can pay for a Tesla doing Goober or Grift.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

D Town said:


> She left HIM waiting and then laid in with profanity when he voiced his displeasure...yeah but that's his fault. I don't know how YOU interact with people but if your reaction to someone expressing mild displeasure at your lack of respect for their time is to use profanity and you think that's cool then I'm afraid your social skills are very broken.


My social skills are fine. I don't provoke my customers into arguments, or to act in unkind ways. What she said was rude, but she was provoked. I doubt she came out cursing at him. She most likely was happy that he was still there and would have appreciated him understanding that life happens. But he decided she needed a lecture on how to behave in polite society and respect the Uber drivers precious time. He got what he deserved.

Most of you 'gloids don't have the first clue how "customer service" works. His actions didn't just make him look like a jackass, he made all Uber drivers look bad. That driver was her last impression of Uber drivers. She'll think twice about using the service next time, and I guarantee, she told others about it. Thats loss of income to another driver.

Some of you use this "job" to take out your frustrations on the general public. Then you come on here squalling about how you don't get tipped. Pro tip: John and Jane Q. Public are very hard to please and very easy to piss off. They are also for the most part, idiots. But never forget they are the reason you have a source of income. You entitled fools don't want to put the effort in and just take the easy route and then complain about the results.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> I don't provoke my customers into arguments, or to act in unkind ways.


Sometimes I do depending on the situation.
3 drunk kids (1 looked sick) wouldn't repeat after me
"RYAN'S THE BOSS!"
So, it was a 0.2 mile trip ending with a Police foot chase. Some nights I love my side job.
If only they would comply with instructions, they might have made it home that night.

Ryan


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't see how the question asked of the OP was rude at all. (I'm looking at the question itself - I can't judge the tone of voice in which it was asked).

Rideshare is a relatively new phenomenon and most people do want to know more. In more traditional passenger transports, it's rather rare for the driver to own the vehicle. Most taxi drivers and I believe most limo drivers lease the vehicle by the shift. Bus, trains, and planes are obviously not owned by the driver or pilot. 

That most of us use a personal vehicle is one of the aspects that makes our segment of the industry unique. I see the question as an opening to have a good conversation and hopefully educate the customer. In conversations along this vein, I usually end up giving the passenger my Lyft rider referral card.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

J1945 said:


> My social skills are fine. I don't provoke my customers into arguments, or to act in unkind ways. What she said was rude, but she was provoked. I doubt she came out cursing at him. She most likely was happy that he was still there and would have appreciated him understanding that life happens. But he decided she needed a lecture on how to behave in polite society and respect the Uber drivers precious time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Most of you 'gloids don't have the first clue how "customer service" works. His actions didn't just make him look like a jackass, he made all Uber drivers look bad. That driver was her last impression of Uber drivers. She'll think twice about using the service next time, and I guarantee, she told others about it. Thats loss of income to another driver.
> 
> Some of you use this "job" to take out your frustrations on the general public. Then you come on here squalling about how you don't get tipped. Pro tip: John and Jane Q. Public are very hard to please and very easy to piss off. They are also for the most part, idiots. But never forget they are the reason you have a source of income. You entitled fools don't want to put the effort in and just take the easy route and then complain about the results.


If you want to take abuse unanswered and call it customer service that's you. I don't care what you allow a pax to do to you for these rates however if they act unreasonable with me - swearing at me for ANY reason - then our contact ends there. They can call you since you seem to believe taking that is somehow good customer service. And if that means someone like that no longer wishes to use Uber I am MORE than happy to shift them and any of their friends who think like them to another service or back to taxi cabs. They can have them. There are plenty of polite riders out there that are more than willing to take their place. I know this for a fact because 99% of the people I drove were fine and I had no problems. That's reflected in my rating and the fact I never had to kick anyone out.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like Uber is going to start charging a late show up fee. Just read it in the news. Hopefully it will teach passengers such as this one that time does matter.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I don't see how the question asked of the OP was rude at all. (I'm looking at the question itself - I can't judge the tone of voice in which it was asked).
> 
> Rideshare is a relatively new phenomenon and most people do want to know more. In more traditional passenger transports, it's rather rare for the driver to own the vehicle. Most taxi drivers and I believe most limo drivers lease the vehicle by the shift. Bus, trains, and planes are obviously not owned by the driver or pilot.
> 
> That most of us use a personal vehicle is one of the aspects that makes our segment of the industry unique. I see the question as an opening to have a good conversation and hopefully educate the customer. In conversations along this vein, I usually end up giving the passenger my Lyft rider referral card.


In that context I can see it making sense however the difference is fleet vehicles tend to all be one type of vehicle with a particular color scheme but in the context of someone living under a rock and not knowing how Uber truly works I can see the confusion and a question like that being asked. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

gfus9999 said:


> And for the record, the riders are not our clients, they are uber's clients. We have only one client Uber (or lyft)


actually as ICs they are technically our clients not ubers. uber just introduced us and handles the transaction and makes offers another contractors insurance.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

J1945 said:


> My social skills are fine. I don't provoke my customers into arguments, or to act in unkind ways. What she said was rude, but she was provoked. I doubt she came out cursing at him. She most likely was happy that he was still there and would have appreciated him understanding that life happens. But he decided she needed a lecture on how to behave in polite society and respect the Uber drivers precious time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Most of you 'gloids don't have the first clue how "customer service" works. His actions didn't just make him look like a jackass, he made all Uber drivers look bad. That driver was her last impression of Uber drivers. She'll think twice about using the service next time, and I guarantee, she told others about it. Thats loss of income to another driver.
> 
> Some of you use this "job" to take out your frustrations on the general public. Then you come on here squalling about how you don't get tipped. Pro tip: John and Jane Q. Public are very hard to please and very easy to piss off. They are also for the most part, idiots. But never forget they are the reason you have a source of income. You entitled fools don't want to put the effort in and just take the easy route and then complain about the results.


One less A$$hole pax on the road then. GOOD JOB DRIVER there's plenty more where she came from. The pax took 10 minutes to move her a$$ out of the house and claims she's running late. I would have canceled her right there before she had a chance to cuss at me. I don't drive late people to the airport and risk a bad rating because they feel entitled to me risking speeding tix so they can make their flight.

when in doubt, just cancel a pax


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Looks like Uber is going to start charging a late show up fee. Just read it in the news. Hopefully it will teach passengers such as this one that time does matter.


Boy, that'd be nice.... citation?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> Boy, that'd be nice.... citation?


*http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/27/11520076/uber-late-rider-fee-each-minute-new-policies*


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

D Town said:


> If you want to take abuse unanswered and call it customer service that's you. I don't care what you allow a pax to do to you for these rates however if they act unreasonable with me - swearing at me for ANY reason - then our contact ends there. They can call you since you seem to believe taking that is somehow good customer service. And if that means someone like that no longer wishes to use Uber I am MORE than happy to shift them and any of their friends who think like them to another service or back to taxi cabs. They can have them. There are plenty of polite riders out there that are more than willing to take their place. I know this for a fact because 99% of the people I drove were fine and I had no problems. That's reflected in my rating and the fact I never had to kick anyone out.





DriverX said:


> One less A$$hole pax on the road then. GOOD JOB DRIVER there's plenty more where she came from. The pax took 10 minutes to move her a$$ out of the house and claims she's running late. I would have canceled her right there before she had a chance to cuss at me. I don't drive late people to the airport and risk a bad rating because they feel entitled to me risking speeding tix so they can make their flight.
> 
> when in doubt, just cancel a pax


What's the deal with you guys? Are you on the spectrum or something? You're like idiot savants without that pesky "savant" part getting in the way of realizing your full potential.

You guys are right, you should be assholes to the customers. When they react in kind, you have every right to cry and go into victim mode. That professionalism and kindness crap is over rated anyway.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

ND379 said:


> My worst passengers have been the older rich crowd. They just sit there and talk to their friends or spouses about their Porsches and Mercedes and dinner parties and how stressful it is to throw them or how they can only stay on a yacht for so long before it's too long. The whole time treating me like Driving Mrs. Daisy. UGH


That's funny, but sad...


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

FormerUber said:


> That's funny, but sad...


I doubt most people here even get the reference to Driving Mrs Daisy *blush* Lol


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> Yeah, once anyone starts cussing at me you've used up all my nice.


Ditto.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

J1945 said:


> My social skills are fine. I don't provoke my customers into arguments, or to act in unkind ways. What she said was rude, but she was provoked. I doubt she came out cursing at him. She most likely was happy that he was still there and would have appreciated him understanding that life happens. But he decided she needed a lecture on how to behave in polite society and respect the Uber drivers precious time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Most of you 'gloids don't have the first clue how "customer service" works. His actions didn't just make him look like a jackass, he made all Uber drivers look bad. That driver was her last impression of Uber drivers. She'll think twice about using the service next time, and I guarantee, she told others about it. Thats loss of income to another driver.
> 
> Some of you use this "job" to take out your frustrations on the general public. Then you come on here squalling about how you don't get tipped. Pro tip: John and Jane Q. Public are very hard to please and very easy to piss off. They are also for the most part, idiots. But never forget they are the reason you have a source of income. You entitled fools don't want to put the effort in and just take the easy route and then complain about the results.


I am not an Uber driver and refuse to be classified in same group I was not a jackass.......was actually polite when I told her others would have left her she cussed at me so I don't care how she got to airport and really don't care who she told before you talk about me......read the entire post AGAIN and if you still need help understanding why I left maybe someone else can read it to you.....slowly..... So now take your "condescending" remark and go away....... (Waiting for another smart ass remark)


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> (Waiting for another smart ass remark)


Ummm...don't attempt to type when you're angry?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Why in the hell would I be angry......you mean nothing to me that's why I typed what I typed by waiting for smart remark and you enlightened us thank you now moving on


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Why in the hell would I be angry......you mean nothing to me that's why I typed what I typed by waiting for smart remark and you enlightened us thank you now moving on


Good. As long as you admit that I am right and you are wrong, I have no problems with you either. I'm glad we came to an understanding.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ummmmmmmmmm sorry where did i say I am wrong or that you are right again I am NOT wrong and you may be right but then again I don't care.........so continue thinking whatever you want I'm never wrong about stuff i know a great deal about but then again I'm a professional driver I don't do this as a "side gig" or whatever 12 years as a professional cabbie not as an Uber/cabbie wanna be


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm sorry where did i say I am wrong or that you are right again I am NOT wrong and you may be right but then again I don't care.........so continue thinking whatever you want I'm never wrong about stuff i know a great deal about but then again I'm a professional driver I don't do this as a "side gig" or whatever 12 years as a professional cabbie not as an Uber/cabbie wanna be


I accept your apology and hope you learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Having fun?, I didn't apologize........ And didn't learn a damn thing so have fun


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Having fun?, I didn't apologize........ And didn't learn a damn thing so have fun


As long as you understand your mistake, you're good with me.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Troll much?


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

The_Mouser said:


> Troll much?


Seek attention much?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

The thread title was a self fulfilling prophecy!


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I love this forum. Makes me laugh. :O


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Same here, only idiots trust Uber as full time income!
> 
> No benefits
> No vehicle Insurance
> ...


 If you have no income, you have no taxes. Uber is a great way to have no income.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Having fun?, I didn't apologize........ And didn't learn a damn thing so have fun


I went back and read all your posts because I was confused then I realized you were responding to someone I must have blocked. Yeah, don't feed the trolls. Block em and move on.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah d town I gave up a few days ago


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Once my bff shiftydrake apologized and admitted he was wrong, I dropped the issue.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Once my bff shiftydrake apologized and admitted he was wrong, I dropped the issue.


Yeah that's right we are bff's wee go way back.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You're playing this all wrong. Make each ride a game to see if you can con the passengers out of tips. Size up your passenger and come up with some sad, pathetic story about how your life has disintegrated into being an Uber driver. Tell them you're saving up to buy your kid a new liver, tell them your dying mother is in a nursing home and you are working three jobs to pay for it, because your alcoholic father spent all their money. Tell them your kid is in rehab again and you already lost your home paying for his previous junkie misdeeds. Tell them you got evicted from your apartment and live in your car. Make them feel that their life is 1000 times better than yours. Once you get your stories fine tuned, the tips will start flowing.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

J1945 said:


> Seek attention much?


That's a good question. The answer is yes, I love being the center of my own universe. Any more questions?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Same here, only idiots trust Uber as full time income!
> 
> No benefits
> No vehicle Insurance
> ...


The problem is, the Uber and Lyft want and need full-time drivers. Since the whole thing is a scam that abuses drivers and benefits U/L and riders, we're supposed to feel bad because we've fallen into a scheme that should be illegal? Crap like this doesn't make the 3rd world better, it makes the 1st world into the 3rd world, too.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Best business model would have a core of real employees working shifts, and part time contractors that work peak hours. But there would need to be income raises for both groups. System won't be reliable with high driver turn over rate.


----------

